# Mini Icons erstellen



## BeaTBoxX (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch irgendwelche tips geben kann bez. Erstellen von sehr kleinen Icons ( die dann natuerlich trotzdem aussagekräftig sein sollen )

Ich denke dabei an Icons in der Grösse von ca 15x15 bis 20x20 pixeln wie sie z.B. im phpmyadmin auftauchen :











usw.
Ich brauche  ein paar "standard" Icons wie  "Neu erstellen" "bearbeiten" "löschen" "betrachten" "downloaden"  usw

Womit erstellt man sowas am besten? Und wie geht man dabei vor ?
Zoom ich da z.B. im Photoshop rein und male dann von Hand einzelne Pixel?
ich bin immerwieder erstaunt , wie man mit ner handvoll Pixel so klasse Icons hinbekommen kann.

Für Denkanstösse & Programmempfehlungen (soferns was spezielles gibt) wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Leola13 (23. Februar 2005)

Hai,

angeblich das beste Icon-Erstellungs-Programm ist microangelo .

Tipps und Tricks für Photoshop : Hier  und hier 


Ciao Stefan


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. Februar 2005)

Hmm die Downloadlinks zu Mikroangelo sind alle down.. selbst bei Download.com usw kommen Timeouts 
Hat wer von euch zufällig das Setup noch und kanns mir mal per mail schicken oderso?

Be@TBoxX.de

Wär super

Danke

Gruß Frank


----------



## teppi (24. Februar 2005)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8830854.html?tid1=9232&tid2=16841

Gruß Stefan


----------



## spiegeleule (2. März 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
dank Deines Tipps fand ich MIKROANGELO wieder.
Ich kenne das Programm und habe vor einiger Zeit so manches Icon kreiert.
Ich bin erst seit ein paar Stunden Mitglied bei tutorials.de
Also Du siehst Dein Tipp hat sich gelohnt. DANKE  sagt
Spiegeleule


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. März 2005)

Alternativ ist *Axialis Icon Workshop* eine sehr gute Software (ich persönlich habe mir Icon Workshop gekauft, weil mir Microangelo von den Funktionen und der Kompatibilität (MAC) nicht so gut gefallen hat).

http://axialis.com/download/iw.html


----------

